# Installer Windows sur un second DD interne- Macbook PRO mid-2012 sous EL Capitan



## LightManiac (24 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous et belle année !

Je me creuse les méninges depuis 3 semaines maintenant afin de parvenir à installer un Windows sur le deuxième disque dur de mon Macbook Pro mid-2012. 
Je sais qu'il y a énormément de sujet ouvert sur l'installation de windows sur mac mais je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver un sujet correspondant clairement à ma configuration ici et sur le web en général. Je me permet donc de vous solliciter afin de trouver une solution viable  

Du coup, je vous explique du début !
J'ai besoin de windows afin de faire tourner 3 logiciels pour mon boulot, à savoir WYSIWYG + Grandma On PC + GrandMA 3D --> logiciel de visualisation 3D et création + software lumière uniquement sur PC.
BREF ! 

Voici ma config : 

-*MACBOOK PRO 15 MI-2012
-Processeur 2,3 GHz, Intel Core i7
-Mémoire 4 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
-Intel HD graphics 4000 1536 Mo
- HDD 500 Go
- OS X El Capitan 10.11.6*

J'ai dans un premier temps remplacer mon SuperDrive par un SSD samsung 250 Go ( via opticalbay) afin d'installer Windows dessus. 
Mon désir étant de pouvoir choisir au démarrage de mon Mac soit le HDD sur OSX ou le SSD sous windows. 
Je bloque très vite dans le processus car je ne souhaite PAS partitionner mon HDD mais installer windows uniquement sur le SSD qui soit dit en passant est vierge (pas de systeme d'exploit dessus ni de données stockées).
J'ai fait des tentatives via BootCamp évidemment (clé USB 16 Go pour en faire une clé bootable windows), mais ce dernier ne me propose pas de sélectionner mon SSD mais uniquement le HDD OSX sur lequel j'ouvre bootcamp afin de la partitionner.

Donc il y a t il une autre méthode afin d'avoir windows sur mon SSD vierge ? 
Est-ce tout simplement possible ? 
Faut il que j'installe un OSX sur mon SSD puis que je partitionne dessus ? 

Je sèches complètement et j'ai déja cramé une clé USB à force de formater - reformater hahaha 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos Lumières ( c'est le cas de le dire  ) et vous souhaites une bien belle soirée ! 

Amicalement !


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2019)

LightManiac a dit:


> Je me creuse les méninges depuis 3 semaines maintenant afin de parvenir à installer un Windows sur le deuxième disque dur de mon Macbook Pro mid-2012.


Tu peux toujours creuser tes méninges, mais c'est peine perdue, car c'est impossible.

Un peu de lecture sur une installation normale... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et une alternative en réponse #2 dans un disque dur Thunderbolt qui sera la seule possibilité.


----------

